
Worth buying a car anymore? - juanmirocks
Are you avoiding buying a car for you think that car ownership will be soonish irrelevant?<p>I&#x27;m asking whether the already working Carsharing services (e.g. Zipcar, DriveNow, or car2go) plus the upcoming fleets of driverless cars is already stopping some of you in purchasing a new car ?<p>In my particular case, I live in Munich (where BMW DriveNow began), and besides just loving moving around with my bicycle, whenever I need a car I just look up my phone and find one for rental nearby. Therefore, I&#x27;m not seeing myself buying a car soon at all... The only reason why I would buy one is whether I could rent it myself to others (perhaps in a driverless scenario).<p>What are your thoughts on car ownership in the year 2018 ?
======
lsiunsuex
1 - nothing compares to a brand new car. The smell, the cleanliness. No one
other then to move it from the factory to the dealer has driven it.

2 - cars that have a strong aftermarket (currently driving a Ford Mustang) - I
like to modify them / work on them. Anything to fancy or complex to modify (my
Acura RDX) I lease and just leave it be.

3 - Volvo's new lease program interests me - a new car every 2 years just like
a phone. I've never really liked the style of Volvo but I can overlook that if
the terms look good (and they do to me)

So while I'll take an Uber or Lyft if we're going out for the night and might
drink to much, I'll probably always buy or lease a car. I'm a car guy and
enjoy taking care of my cars (cleaning / detailing) so buying / leasing is
still worth it to me.

This is in Western NY where we have some metro rail / bus system but not as
strong as say NYC.

~~~
juanmirocks
Thank you for giving your input! Yes, I totally understand you. You are a car
enthusiast who wants to own the whole experience. I appreciate you giving that
hobby/love side to my question.

------
josefresco
As an American business owner with two kids, not only is "a" car needed, we
actually need two. I don't see this changing for other Americans, unless you
live in the city.

~~~
juanmirocks
Certainly, I understand countryside or city peripherals are a completely
different story. May I ask in which state or nearby-city you live?

~~~
josefresco
I live about 1.5 hours from Boston, in a small town less than 10K residents.
While I _could_ bike or walk to work I could not manage our busy schedule with
one car, let alone no cars. Also, one of my _cars_ is a truck, which we use to
pull a large travel trailer when we travel (among other truck things). To my
knowledge, that simply isn't an option for ride-sharing and rentals.

